# Something odd "Had enough, SellingUp"



## Sharky (22 Nov 2019)

Tried to search for this thread and found it in the Café, but when you click on the title, it goes to "Any Good Jokes" instead?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Nov 2019)

I believe it was merged with the jokes thread by a mod as it was considered to be a joke.


----------



## Sharky (22 Nov 2019)

Ok - that explains it
Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (22 Nov 2019)

Maybe it was the mods little joke?


----------



## Threevok (22 Nov 2019)

Maybe he actually had enough and sold up 

and the joke thread was the forwarding address he gave to Royal Mail ?


----------



## Sharky (22 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Maybe it was the mods little joke?


What ever they did, it was moving.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (22 Nov 2019)

It was actually quite funny. I was surprised it was moved to the "Any Good Jokes?" thread.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2019)

I believe @Beebo put in a bid for one of the items.



Spoiler



50p for the toilet spray as long as it was 'Pine Fresh'


----------

